# Stolen Slalom Boat, Vail CO



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

saw a reddish slalom boat on side of rd in idaho springs... might be it ...I will head back down there and grab it if it is the same? and still there? just finished running river.. i live in georgetown... found it odd that a slalom boat would be on this section of river abandoned????.... hope its yours and hope its there?


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw a picture of the boat on a friends FB page: https://www.facebook.com/jed.ward.12?fref=ts

not sure if you will be able to see it but I think it may be yours. I'm sorry but it looks destroyed.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

shoot i think the one i saw was more red? and i didnt get out of car and look but the outfitting was stuffed in the boat.... and it looked ok from the car? I will know shortly.... but wont be back to my computer for some time? sorry... and i dont have a smart phone.. I know i know.. but i just dont live on my phone like so many others!


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hunt,
It was your boat by Idaho Springs. BrettB picked it up and it is in Georgetown. He called and asked me to let you know since he wont be home for a while. Sorry about your boat getting stolen, I hate that crap.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

huntj.....so i picked up your boat and bad news is ...it wresteled with I-70 and is in rough shape...good news is... that asshole who stole it will never float it or make any money for it... it sucks i know.. i had a mt. bike stolen once in Gunny.... it just sucks that poeple in what used to be a niche sport with lots of support for each other has fallen to the reality of jackasses that would steal from a fellow boater! I started kayaking in 96 and it was growing pretty fast then...but still had a grandisosse respect for each other on and off river... we went out of the way to just talk boating ...even on the highway.... glad the mountainbuzz holds on to some of that boating family practices... i dont see it alot on the river!

Anyways.... I have it if you want it still.... I live and work in georgetown...
[email protected]


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

While it's not so awesome that the boat is back in poor shape, it's awesome that the buzz folks came through big time on helping a fellow paddler. Good on all of you that helped. 

If I had to guess who the perp was, I'd guess it was that Troutman guy once he realized that Hunt was breathing down his neck at the the slalom in Lyons  (and since some people can't detect a little comic relief, that was comic relief). PaddleTools.com Lyons Slalom Results

btw: I can transport the boat tonight.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

brettb said:


> it just sucks that poeple in what used to be a niche sport with lots of support for each other has fallen to the reality of jackasses that would steal from a fellow boater! I started kayaking in 96 and it was growing pretty fast then...but still had a grandisosse respect for each other on and off river... we went out of the way to just talk boating ...even on the highway....


Well, I started boatin even before that! And guess what? The woodticks were out in full force stealing kayaks then too. I had a dancer stolen in 88ish and a corsia s stolen in 91 both right off the roof racks of my cars. I have been on lucky streak since.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

Dear Hunt,

This is your long lost “previously stolen” slalom boat. It’s been traumatic being kidnapped, man-handled onto someone else’s vehicle…all the while struggling to break free from those awful Cam straps. After hurling through the air at 75 mph I fortunately landed on the river bank, I felt so alone, the sound of the rapids below soothed me until I was rescued by this nice man. I am a bit beat up but ready to be reunited! This nice man who saved me said you were eager to find me but has yet to hear back from you. He said your friend, Hojo, and other friendly Buzzards put their necks out for you to help facilitate our “reunion”. Apparently, he gave you this nice man’s number so we could meet up in Vail today at the GoPro games. But you never called or showed up. Do you not like my long, sleek figure anymore? Have you replaced me with a short, chubby creek boat? I don’t understand…After all the river miles, countless eddy talks, and the abuse I’ve taken when you haven’t won a race…I was always by your side. I’m here in Georgetown, CO waiting to hear from you.

Broken and Battered Kayak


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Poor boat. If you were mine I would take care of you and if it weren't possible to do surgery and return you to the water, I would find you a lovely place to rest, in the shade and near the sound of a river or brook to sooth you. Or if surgery was successful but perhaps not enough to return you to your glory days, you could be part of a program helping young or new paddlers learn about slalom before they head out for the big time. I wish you well on your journey home, sounds like many local paddlers have done what they can to help you along.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Well, I started boatin even before that! And guess what? The woodticks were out in full force stealing kayaks then too. I had a dancer stolen in 88ish and a corsia s stolen in 91 both right off the roof racks of my cars. I have been on lucky streak since.


thats an awesome streak given how often boats are getting stolen!!!
I learned to roll in a Corsica..... loved that boat! and the pirouette s too...
think I've been lucky... only brand new boat i ever bought was the hurricane..
now i just buy old boats... far from eye candy and less desirable to be stolen.. and if they do then I'm not out much....


----------

